# Emotional Affair = Cheating ???



## BrokenTrust (Mar 8, 2009)

In regards to an Emotional Affair, If there is no sexual contact, is it still considered cheating? Wife says it's only cheating if sex had occured. I say lying and misleading about the affair is cheating.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

It's deception either way.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with you, cheaters will play word games to lessen or justify what they are doing. What she is doing is cheating you of your marital rights, to be faithful, to love, to honor. She is not giving your marriage, your life, 100% of her attention. And trust me on this, the physical part isn't far behind the emotional part when it comes to affairs, one just leads to the other. 

Cooper


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think we need to tell you. You know it's cheating. There will be no way to convince her of it though. Just as if she had a PA, she would blame shift so that it was your fault. The fact is, her saying that cheapens your marriage and her love for you. Basically saying that your pain over this is not important enough for her to be concerned with.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

> Wife says it's only cheating if sex had occured.


If your wife honestly thinks that, she is indeed in an emotional affair.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Is having friends of the opposite sex also considered cheating? If your spouse is aware that you spend time with friends, is that cheating? I think it all depends on the spouse who is judging.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 3, 2009)

Sensitive said:


> Is having friends of the opposite sex also considered cheating? If your spouse is aware that you spend time with friends, is that cheating? I think it all depends on the spouse who is judging.


It all depends on the boundaries that have been established in each "individual" marriage/relationship. So basically, no one marriage/relationship has the same "boundaries."


----------



## Tim (Mar 24, 2009)

I wouldnt call it cheating...but its pushing it. Theres definately broken trust involved and a lot of lying and creeping behind your back sorta thing. If its cheating, then my wife has cheated on me countless times....

Either way, you should have 0 trust for her and she needs to take responsibility for what she does (i.e. break up with you or try to fix this). There's not much YOU can do really except take responsibility for what your needs are (i.e. breaking up or letting her know you are willing to work with her).


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Tim,

Again you on the money.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a good rule that fits in here. If you're wriitng, saying or doing something that you wouldn't be comfortable with doing in front of your spouse then you shouldn't be doing it. If you're not sure then go have the conversation and work it out.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

yes if you are emotionally envolved with someone then its cheating DUH you are giving your heart to someone and thats worst then cheating physically.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, an emotional affair is cheating. Many do not realize this because many involved don’t even realize what has happened or will likely happen if they continue down that path. In many ways an EA and more deeply cut a relationship then a PA. Here’s an interesting thread from last month.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/4393-worse.html


----------

